

Bloom Energy, fuel cells or fool’s cells? - mike463
http://www.edn.com/blog/1700000170/post/1890052989.html?nid=2433&rid=207438

======
marze
Households around the US burn lots of natural gas for heat.

If this project results in a device that can use that same natural gas and
generate heat and electricity at the same time and displace polluting coal
currently burned for most electric generation, what isn't to like?

There is no way for anyone to know if this will happen or not, but if someone
wants to make the investment/gamble on it I'm 100% in favor.

~~~
fexl
Right, that's how real working things get done, and how failures get flushed
out: by people risking their own time and capital. The key word there is
"own."

